# New addition !



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Received delivery of one stainless steel type micro luck ring from "Wooky" notice no slot cut for easy loop application not a problem maybe I'll figure out a type of otter attachment the holes on the fork look like 5/16", gonna 
Install sleeves over the forks for better grip. Gonna be a wicked 
BB shooter when I'm done with it lol.





































Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice little beast

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice . I didn't realize how small it was till I seen the picture with the lighter .


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

treefork said:


> Nice . I didn't realize how small it was till I seen the picture with the lighter .
> 
> Tree !
> 
> yup it is a lil bugger comparable to a pickle fork ! Here it is with sleeves applied.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dang, it is tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiny !


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I will be ordering rubber plugs to fit the fork holes in otter fashion i like no tie fork set ups

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I like the size of yours luna. I ordered the larger luck rings and to my surprise it's bigger than my Palm thunders (a paired set for edc).


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lol i always thought it was bigger.. twss


----------

